# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  pivot table to show only last number of records

## steve78

Hi All,

i would greatly appreciate your help on something that i thought i would be able to do, but seem to be struggling with.

i have a table of data that is sorted by  a unique number of 1, 2 and so on ( CALLED LEVEL DAY )
so it is NOT sorted by a date.

i have a pivot table that is performing fine and works by applying a COUNT of these records of the column ( level day )

the pivot table obtains ALL records as it should.

however i would like to be able to show ONLY the LAST 10 records of data.
for example in my attachment my pivot table takes all data , row 1 to 35.

but could i create a new table that shows from row 20 and above?
(but not changing my source data to just the last rows obvs)

because in my values section i need the "count of level day" in order for my chart to run - this is causing problems i think.

your help or guidance is very, very much appreciated on this, thanks

steve r


i have attached my table and source

----------


## oeldere

F3 =IF(A3="","",IF((Counta($A$3:$A$529)-Counta($A$3:$A3))<=10,"yes",""))

The values with yes (in Column F) are the last 10 values.

----------


## steve78

thanks oeldere,

where do i enter this formulae , and does this require my putting a YES in colomn F?

thanks

steve

----------


## steve78

Ok, so if i put  YES in colomn 4. and then a Filter in my table the filters the YES from the NO. then that should work? is that correct

unless there is an easier more automated way.

thanks

steve

----------


## oeldere

The formula needs to stored in cell F2.

See the attached file.

----------

